

Exec Hikes Hourly Rate For Errands From $25 To $30 And Triples Its Surcharge - blo
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/10/exec-errands-price-increase-25-30-surcharge/

======
kylelibra
Still seems reasonable to me. If you're the type of person who believes it is
more efficient to pay someone to do your errands, this doesn't seem like the
increased cost suddenly becomes a dealbreaker.

~~~
rhizome
Not to mention that, hey, prices go up.

------
dvanduzer
Is it going from

$25/hr = $24.25 + $0.75 to $30/hr = $27 + $3

or

$25.75/hr = $25 + $0.75 to $33/hr = $30 + $3?

The sensational headline seems to indicate the latter, but that seems like an
extremely strange strategic decision.

~~~
OafTobark
Neither. Exec user here.

$25/hr flat rate + 3% surcharge of what you buy + gas mileage where applicable
(forgot the rate for that)

So for example if I hire someone to just sit there and answer phones all day,
no purchases or traveling was required, its just $25/hr.

If I wanted someone to go pick up my dry cleaning, I'd have to pay for $25/hr
plus gas mileage cost (from the dry cleaners to drop off point) plus whatever
dry cleaning cost is including a 3% surcharge of THAT price. So assume dry
cleaning was $10, that comes out to $0.30 surcharge. The surcharge is not base
on the hourly rate.

Now that has been changed to $30 and 10% respectively, same rules.

